# About to take the plunge and change M/Home



## gizmo26 (Aug 27, 2006)

Been looking around and we are very taken with the 2015 Autotrail Tracker EKS. It seems to meet all our needs and seems more suited to us than the current versions of the A/Sleeper Broadway that we have now. It also seems to be very well finished compared to other models we have looked at.

Would be grateful for any feedback from current users of the Tracker models and whether the 2015 model has any major upgrades from current models. Also, any pitfalls to be aware of with the Tracker?

Many thanks in anticipation.

Peter.


----------



## Charisma (Apr 17, 2008)

Hi Peter

Just noticed this post and saw that there were no replies. Sorry, I don't have a 2015 Tracker, but our 2012 Apache is very similar in terms of build quality and features. I don't think AT make many changes to the models apart from furnishings, colour of the woodwork, and possibly Microwaves and the shape of the showers. Big difference will be the new Fiat cab this year with the better radio / satnav unit now being fitted.

We have been very happy with ours and there are many happy AT owners out there. If it suits your requirements, then go for it.

Happy travels

Dave


----------



## cricketballls (Jul 17, 2010)

Sorry, missed first post. Bought new Tracker EKS in May, very happy, no faults at all, 5000 miles. Great layout for us. Can't comment on upgraded model though.


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

We have a 2005 Autotrail Tracker EKS, and we have been looking to change it for a couple of years.

We've looked at the latest Tracker EKS and decided the exterior locker storage isn't nearly as generous as ours.

By co-incidence, we looked at the latest AutoSleeper Broadway EB as we think it has a superior internal finish, but think the under locker storage is compromised and have some concerns regarding the user payload.

If we can't find something compact that suits us, then we'll simply keep our 2005 Tracker as it's a very well built van.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

My 2002 Tracker, (owned for 7 years) has been, and still is, fantastic.
I appreciate it's no use to you but they did include a lot of quality many years ago. 
I'm sure they still include a reasonable amount these days :wink:


----------



## Geeco (Apr 12, 2015)

We took delivery of a 2015 Tracker FB in Jan. Ordered with 150 hp engine, amt, solar, aircon, ladder & bike rack. Ours is the high Luton and we fitted an additional seatbelt so our 3 grandkids could come on some trips. Now completed 7000klms with no problems (other than our first owner learning curve). The layout is a little different to the EKS but similar. Based on our experience so far I am very satisfied. Fiat does not yet have maps of AU for the built in GPS so cannot comment on that unit. Our dealer supplied a TT GO60 that has more features than the Fiat builtin so we are possibly better off with the GO60. I found the review process a very interesting & rewarding experience. If you do enough research I believe you will make the right decision - enjoy the process.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Glad, you're enjoying the new MH, good news on the TT upgrade too.


----------

